# freebsd hangs and then fine



## cellini (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a FreeBSD system that just kind off crashed, the machine became partly unresponsive and i could exit X and when i started X again everything seems to be fine, but i have another machine connected to it by fiber that restarted because the disk did not respond.


```
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 14 85 f8 00 00 80 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x121544, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 134 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121518
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121570
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x12159c
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121518
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121570
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x12159c
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121518
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctlfeasync: WWPN 0x210100e08bb1162f port 0x000002 path 10 target 0 left
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 00 66 10 b8 00 01 00 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x1215c8, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 134 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121570
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x12159c
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121518
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: isp2: CTIO7 completed with Invalid RX_ID 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): isp_action: [0xffffffff] XPT_NOTIFY_ACKNOWLEDGE of 0x121518 cannot find ntp private data
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121570
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x12159c
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: isp2: CTIO7 completed with Invalid RX_ID 0x1215c8
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 14 86 78 00 01 00 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x121570, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_datamove: 134 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: ctl_datamove: tag 0x121570 on (0:6:125:0) aborted
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 14 86 78 00 01 00 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x121570, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 134 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x121570 discarded
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): READ(10). CDB: 28 00 00 14 87 78 00 01 00 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x12159c, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 134 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x12159c discarded
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): EXTENDED COPY. CDB: 83 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 02 28 00 00
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x121518, type 1
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 135 seconds
Feb 29 12:49:46 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x121518 discarded
Feb 29 12:49:57 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Chan 0 LINK FAILED
Feb 29 12:49:58 bsdserver kernel: ctlfeasync: WWPN 0x210100e08bb1162f port 0x000002 path 10 target 0 arrived
Feb 29 12:49:58 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xe seq 0x121780
Feb 29 12:49:58 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xe seq 0x121780
Feb 29 12:50:31 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1217d8
Feb 29 12:50:31 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x1217d8
Feb 29 12:50:58 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121804
Feb 29 12:50:58 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121804
Feb 29 12:51:25 bsdserver kernel: ctlfedone: got XPT_IMMEDIATE_NOTIFY status 0x36 tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121830
Feb 29 12:51:25 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfe_done: returning task I/O tag 0xffffffff seq 0x121830
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Firmware timed out on command
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: isp_handle_platform_ctio: CTIO7[1215f4] seq 0 nc 1 sts 0xb flg 0x1 sns 0 resid 0 MID
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Firmware timed out on command
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: isp_handle_platform_ctio: CTIO7[121620] seq 0 nc 1 sts 0xb flg 0x1 sns 0 resid 0 MID
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 08 00 cf 9b 10 00 00 08 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Firmware timed out on command
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): Tag: 0x1215f4, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: isp_handle_platform_ctio: CTIO7[12164c] seq 0 nc 1 sts 0xb flg 0x1 sns 0 resid 0 MID
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): ctl_process_done: 121 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Firmware timed out on command
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: isp_handle_platform_ctio: CTIO7[121678] seq 0 nc 1 sts 0xb flg 0x1 sns 0 resid 0 MID
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Firmware timed out on command
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2: isp_handle_platform_ctio: CTIO7[121728] seq 0 nc 1 sts 0xb flg 0x1 sns 0 resid 0 MID
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 00 66 10 b8 00 01 00 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 00 1a ca c0 00 00 01 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x121728, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): Tag: 0x121620, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 197 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): ctl_process_done: 121 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): START STOP UNIT. CDB: 1b 00 00 00 01 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 00 1a 0b c8 00 00 01 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): Tag: 0x1217d8, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): Tag: 0x12164c, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): ctl_process_done: 121 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:0/0): ctl_process_done: 103 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (0:6:1/1): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 08 00 cf 9b 18 00 00 08 00
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:(0:6:1/1): Tag: 0x121678, type 1
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: isp2:0:(0:6:1/1): ctl_process_done: 121 seconds
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: 0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x1217d8 discarded
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x121804 discarded
Feb 29 12:51:47 bsdserver kernel: (ctl0:isp2:0:0:0): ctlfestart: aborted command 0x121830 discarded
Feb 29 12:51:58 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Chan 0 LINK FAILED
Feb 29 12:53:25 bsdserver kernel: isp2: Chan 0 LINK FAILED
Feb 29 12:54:00 bsdserver devd: check_clients:  dropping disconnected client
Feb 29 12:55:01 bsdserver devd: check_clients:  dropping disconnected client
Feb 29 12:56:47 bsdserver hp-systray: hp-systray[6073]: error: Unable to lock /home/anders/.hplip/hp-systray.lock. Is hp-systray already running?
```

Does any one know what it could be?


```
FreeBSD bsdserver 10.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p8 #0 r293049: Fri Jan 14 02:08:37 CET 2005  anders@AskerglassSRV:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FCGENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## Pavel Petrov (Mar 5, 2016)

What this 0:6:0/0:6:1 divice is? Is this HDD? It seems (becouse of "isp") like corrupt SCSI adapter link or smth like this


----------

